# Looking ahead to State playoffs



## espola (Feb 25, 2017)

In CIF soccer, "State" means Southern California, similar to club soccer, but it includes all of Central Section - up beyond Fresno.  San Diego, Southern, LA City, and Central Sections all get proportional representation in the various Divisions I through IV.

There are rules and tables in State CIF Blue Book Soccer pages -

http://www.cifstate.org/governance/constitution/Blue_Pages.pdf

In summary, there are 5 Divisions, DI through DV, Boys and Girls, 8 teams in each Division.  The sections get to decide which teams to place in their allotted spots.  Sections are allotted playoff spots like this --

Central - 1 spot in each Division
LA City - 1 spot in each Division
LA City and Central will negotiate 1 additional spot in DIV and DV
San Diego - 2 spots in DI through DIII, 1 spot in DIV and DV
Southern - 4 spots in all Divisions

A seeding committee will meet Sunday to decide final seeding positions, 1 through 8.  Seedings are announced Sunday evening March 5.  Games are held March 7, 9, 11, all at host school locations.  Host will be higher seed (lower seeding number).

I have heard rumors of Friday night playoffs in San Diego between Open Division semifinalists (Wednesday night losers) to fill one spot - possibly resulting in something like Open Champion and Finalist to State DI, SD D1 Champion and Open 3rd place to D2, and so forth.  But -- I have been surprised by SD Section candidates in the past, and by State seedings as well, so I will watch for the results of the March 5 meeting before I believe anything.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Maxpreps rankings in SD Section for remaining boys teams

Top 4 in Open, Top 2 in other divisions

O-2 Coronado 1
O-1 St Augustine 2
O-6 Oceanside 3
O-4 Point Loma 7
I-1 Scripps Ranch 8
I-3 Canyon Crest Academy 10
II-7 Montgomery 14
III-5 Del Norte 18
IV-1 Crawford 19
III-2 Hoover 21
IV-2 Holtville 30
V-1 El Cajon Valley 36
V-10 O’Farrell 83


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2017)

Maxpreps rankings in SD Section for remaining girls teams

Top 4 in Open, Top 2 in other divisions

O-2 Torrey Pines 1
O-1 Poway 3
O-3 San Marcos 4
III-1 Our Lady of Peace 5
O-5 Steele Canyon 6
II-1 West Hills 7
I-2 Eastlake 11
II-3 La Jolla 12
IV-1 San Dieguito Academy 20
I-9 La Costa Canyon 24
III-3 Otay Ranch 29
IV-2 Montgomery 32
V-2 Lincoln 63
V-5 Brawley 68


----------



## boats (Mar 5, 2017)

What is the process for seeding for regionals? Will they use Maxpreps?


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2017)

boats said:


> What is the process for seeding for regionals? Will they use Maxpreps?


They scrubbed the Power Rankings pages last weekend before the Section seeding meetings, but they all looked legit.  I would have given Torrey Pines boys more points for their early season games against Southern Section teams, but I don't think that change would have moved their place, and certainly would not have bumped any team out of the top 8 of DI and thus from the Open Division playoffs.  It seems to me because they held 3rd-place playoff games for Open Division that they intend to send three teams from Open and one team from each of the other Divisions.

The obvious way to do that is top 2 Open teams to State DI, SD DI champion and Open third-place team to State DII, SD DII and DIII Champions to State DIII, with DIV and DV champions straight across.  There may be a conflict between wanting to send the most-competitive teams to State and honoring the Section Division champions.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2017)

San Diego Section playoff champions, with Maxpreps San Diego Section rankings.

*Boys Open*
1 St Augustine 2
2 Coronado 1
3 Oceanside 3

*Boys DI*
Canyon Crest Academy 8

*Boys DII*
Montgomery 13

*Boys DIII*
Del Norte 17

*Boys DIV*
Holtville 28

*Boys DV*
El Cajon Valley 35


*Girls Open*
1 Torrey Pines 1
2 Steele Canyon 6
3 San Marcos 5

*Girls DI*
La Costa Canyon 23

*Girls DII*
La Jolla 12

*Girls DIII*
Our Lady of Peace 4

*Girls DIV*
San Dieguito Academy 17

*Girls DV*
Lincoln 61


----------



## boats (Mar 5, 2017)

Brackets are up.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2017)

boats said:


> Brackets are up.


No surprises from San Diego perspective.  

OLP got home, La Jolla away in Girls DIII.

Montgomery and Del Norte both home, and DN is the closest Tuesday game for me.


----------



## boats (Mar 5, 2017)

On the road for me EL Toro it is.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Mar 6, 2017)

boats said:


> Brackets are up.


Link pls?


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Link pls?


 Boys -- http://cifstate.org/sports/soccer/B_brkts_2017/index

Girls -- http://cifstate.org/sports/soccer/G_brkts_2017/index


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Mar 6, 2017)

OLP is the real deal (in Div III). Can they handle opponents after round 1? Let's see. Will they still be DIII next year Espola? Mt Carmel girls will continue to sink further and further in the divisions. There was a lot of dissension on the team this year. A lot more than I'd heard the last 2 years.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Mar 6, 2017)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> OLP is the real deal (in Div III). Can they handle opponents after round 1? Let's see. Will they still be DIII next year Espola? Mt Carmel girls will continue to sink further and further in the divisions. There was a lot of dissension on the team this year. A lot more than I'd heard the last 2 years.


OLP has talented Sr this season. I don't know how many of their remaining underclasswomen will go DA next year. What's the deal with MC? Can't catch a break last 2-3 years?


----------



## Surfref (Mar 6, 2017)

I have heard from a good number of coaches that NoCal HS season will be changing to match So Cal.  This will result in a true state playoff and championship.  Some of the coaches thought it was starting next season and others thought in two seasons.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2017)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> OLP is the real deal (in Div III). Can they handle opponents after round 1? Let's see. Will they still be DIII next year Espola? Mt Carmel girls will continue to sink further and further in the divisions. There was a lot of dissension on the team this year. A lot more than I'd heard the last 2 years.


OLP should move up to DII next year unless they file a request to stay DIII, and I can't think of any reason why they would.  Mt Carmel girls team is in the upper half of DIV, so they will probably just stay there.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2017)

espola said:


> OLP should move up to DII next year unless they file a request to stay DIII, and I can't think of any reason why they would.  Mt Carmel girls team is in the upper half of DIV, so they will probably just stay there.


Correction:  that should be DIII for Mt Carmel girls.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I have heard from a good number of coaches that NoCal HS season will be changing to match So Cal.  This will result in a true state playoff and championship.  Some of the coaches thought it was starting next season and others thought in two seasons.


If they do, I hope they expand the brackets to 16 teams and have 8 teams north and 8 teams south, with the final between the north and south champions, like they do for basketball.


----------



## boats (Mar 7, 2017)

Well Coronado lost 1-0. Coronado had possession 65-70 percent of the game but El Toro had a game plan and it worked park the bus and play the long ball. It garnered 2 scoring chances and they made 1 count.


----------



## boats (Mar 7, 2017)

Also had a Coronado player get kicked in the face when he was on the ground breaking his nose. The ref saw it and gave the kid a warning but no card or foul.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2017)

Meaningless stats from first round -

Home teams were 12-8 on the boys side, and 15-5 on the girls side.

By section - San Diego was 3-5 and 3-5, Southern 12-8 and 13-7, LA 4-2 and 1-5, Central 1-5 and 2-4.

Biggest margin of victory was 6-0; two games went to kicks.


----------



## gauchosean (Mar 8, 2017)

boats said:


> Well Coronado lost 1-0. Coronado had possession 65-70 percent of the game but El Toro had a game plan and it worked park the bus and play the long ball. It garnered 2 scoring chances and they made 1 count.


Perspective of fans is always interesting. My son who is home on spring break and used to play for El Toro went to the game. He said "El Toro's coach was not there and the team didn't play very well, the other team was not very good and El Toro played down to their level."


----------



## Surfref (Mar 8, 2017)

I was surprised to see girls D1 #1 seed Torrey Pines lose 3-0 to #8 HB.  I saw them twice this year and they looked almost unbeatable.


----------



## boats (Mar 8, 2017)

gauchosean said:


> Perspective of fans is always interesting. My son who is home on spring break and used to play for El Toro went to the game. He said "El Toro's coach was not there and the team didn't play very well, the other team was not very good and El Toro played down to their level."


I  didn't know their coach wasn't there and maybe that's why they parked the bus and played the counter. They got the W so it worked.


----------



## mirage (Mar 8, 2017)

My friend has a son playing at ETHS and he was at the game.  The coach is in midst of getting his A license and was in AZ but the assistants were there.  They didn't park the bus intentionally, they were all worn out from the CIF/SS final and the emotionally recovering from the win.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2017)

Only 2 games next round in San Diego County --

DIII Boys Del Norte at Montgomery 4PM

DIV Girls Brentwood School at San Dieguito Academy, even though Brentwood has the higher seed.  Aerial view looks like they have a full-sized artificial turf field, but not marked for soccer

https://www.google.com/maps/place/100+S+Barrington+Pl,+Los+Angeles,+CA+90049/@34.0662727,-118.4685747,345m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c2bcbc08f71bdd:0x3117b7d863c7352e!8m2!3d34.0671726!4d-118.4683132


----------



## Surfref (Mar 10, 2017)

Montgomery Boys D3, San Marcos Girls D2 and El Cajon Valley Boys D5 won last night.  After all of the CIF regional championship appearances by San Diego teams for a few years, this is the second down year in a row of San Diego section teams having only a couple teams in the championship games.  Last year there was only one SD section team that won a regional championship, Cathedral Catholic beating Palos Verde.  And, their win came off a PV keepers mistake late in the game.  None of the San Diego teams will have home games this year.  I wish they would move the championship games to a central location like it used to when all championship games were played in Downey.


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Montgomery Boys D3, San Marcos Girls D2 and El Cajon Valley Boys D5 won last night.  After all of the CIF regional championship appearances by San Diego teams for a few years, this is the second down year in a row of San Diego section teams having only a couple teams in the championship games.  Last year there was only one SD section team that won a regional championship, Cathedral Catholic beating Palos Verde.  And, their win came off a PV keepers mistake late in the game.  None of the San Diego teams will have home games this year.  I wish they would move the championship games to a central location like it used to when all championship games were played in Downey.


I didn't like the Downey games, but they were better than Fresno games.


----------



## HBE (Mar 10, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I was surprised to see girls D1 #1 seed Torrey Pines lose 3-0 to #8 HB.  I saw them twice this year and they looked almost unbeatable.


HB is for real, especially with their star player back and couple of key players back from Concussion protocol.  GB can't complain this time around, last match(CIF Semis) he had his panties in a wad over her eligibility lol. It will be a different game this time around.
Go Oilers!!


----------

